# Bullet Concentricity Tool



## ndav8r (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey Guys:
   Just completed a "skeleton in my closet" project, that I started a long time ago.  It is a Bullet Concentricity Tool, that long range shooter uses to align a bullet with it's case, so it makes perfect or near perfect contact with the rifle lands when fired.  It eliminates unwanted harmonics in the rifle barrel.  There are ones out there, but they have their flaws.  I designed this one in AutoCAD. Why buy one for $100 when you can make one for a thousand!



It accommodates rifle bullets up to 50 Cal.






Here are Bullet tip Pilot Dies mounted on the base and on the plunger.



I mounted a more sensitive gage and a SPI micrometer push base to adjust bullet.



The frame is extra heavy frame that is adjustable to the bullet seating area.



The Bullet Case base seat into a 60 Degree pilot I can turn end for end for different case sizes.



How I use this tool, is that I place a bullet into the appropriate sized dies. I then push the left tail stock die with the bullet towards the right until the spring plunger protrudes about a 1/8 to 1/4". I then lock all levers. I adjust the pusher frame to the bullet seating area. I rotate the bullet by hand and find the high spot and mark bullet with a sharpie. I push the bullet with the micrometer noting  the reading in case it needs a little more push. Other Manufactures of Concentricity Tools settle for about .003".  This tool can get to about .0002", but it does take a little time.



Well, off to my next Skeleton of my Closet!
NDAV8R


----------



## Holescreek (Feb 2, 2015)

Is the bullet fully seated and crimped when you push it?


----------



## ndav8r (Feb 3, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> Is the bullet fully seated and crimped when you push it?



Hey there Holescreek: I push all my bullets after everything else is done. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful job, the finish is fantastic.


----------



## bpratl (Feb 3, 2015)

ndav8r, a couple of year age I made one very similar to yours, but yours is a work of art and looks first class. Great job.


----------



## LarryJ (Feb 3, 2015)

ndav8r said:


> Hey Guys:
> Why buy one for $100 when you can make one for a thousand!



I love it!  <vbg>   Well done.  Pretty tool, and it looks like it works well.  Kudos.




ndav8r said:


> I mounted a more sensitive gage and a SPI micrometer push base to adjust bullet.


Isn't that kinda hard on the micrometer base, or was that particular barrel/thimble built for it?  (Precision tool abuse alarm!)


----------



## docn8as (Feb 3, 2015)

60yrs ago , when we  were  serious abt fixed  ammo, , we bored straight line  bullet seaters for specific cartridges ..bullets  were seated in a slip fit bored cylinder integral & concentric  w/ the  base  holding the case ......not sufficient accuracy ????????????

  in scheutzen matches  we  used a  bullet seater  to push each   bullet  into the rifling an identical amt ...used w/out sizing , in order  cast , & w/ a  single  case reprimed /wad on end retaining   powder .& orientation marked 
 best  wishes
doc


----------



## ndav8r (Feb 3, 2015)

LarryJ said:


> I love it!  <vbg>   Well done.  Pretty tool, and it looks like it works well.  Kudos.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that kinda hard on the micrometer base, or was that particular barrel/thimble built for it?  (Precision tool abuse alarm!)



It don't take a lot of effort to move the bullet, especially the longer case/bullets because of the leverage. I do like the micrometer reference though for correcting. I picked up the base on EEKbay for about $15, to see if it would work out for me. so far I ran about 50 or so rounds through it in 22-250 & 7mm, with no failure yet. I'll let you know if any failures occur, so I'll keep my "stay-out-of-jail" card in case the Precision Tool Police comes knockin!!
Ndav8r


----------



## kolob10 (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice jeweling and polish. Very nice! Thanks!


----------



## Nikon Ron (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful job!!! I see you were able to use a scope mount base on this project. A good gun part is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## ndav8r (Feb 3, 2015)

Nikon Ron said:


> Beautiful job!!! I see you were able to use a scope mount base on this project. A good gun part is a terrible thing to waste.



Hey there Ron:    Saved it from the scrap bin.
 I reincarnated the weaver scope base into a very important part of directing all my bullets to go straight on their way!

Ndav8r


----------

